# Intel Brings 64-bit Processing to the Pentium 4



## quad master (Feb 21, 2005)

Well Intel has also finally got its 64Bit Processors now for the Desktop Platform

*Read Complete Article here @ Extremetech.com*
*www.extremetech.com/article2/0,1558,1767082,00.asp




> Intel ships the Pentium 4 600 series and a new 90nm Pentium 4 Extreme Edition. The new CPUs integrate Intel's version of x86-64, known as EM64T, plus a few other new features. Is this finally the version that gets Prescott a little respect?



*Taken from the Article*



> Intel is announcing the Pentium 4 600 series and a new member of the Pentium 4 Extreme Edition. Unlike the earlier Extreme Edition processors, which differed in that they were based on Intel's older, 130nm technology, the new Extreme Edition is built on the company's 90nm manufacturing process. In fact, the only difference between the new Extreme Edition and the mainstream 600 series is the initial clock speed and front-side bus speeds.
> 
> Intel has added a few new features to its latest desktop CPU line:
> 
> ...





> *Processor Model *
> Pentium 4 Extreme Edition, 3.73GHz	$999
> Pentium 4 660, 3.6GHz	$605
> Pentium 4 650, 3.4GHz	$401
> ...



Post your view on this


----------



## enoonmai (Feb 21, 2005)

About bloody time. Even though the costs for the lower end 600 series is cheaper, I'd still go in for an AMD64 4000+ because of its true 64b platform. Amazing that the 3.73GHz processor is priced a full $172 more than the FX-55. Wonder how they would compare head-to-head in benchmarks involving high-geometry, pure DX9.0 tests and on the Doom 3 engine.  
Intel would obviously shine on the synthetic benches. I wonder if AMD64 will maintain its lead in high-performance gaming.


----------



## darklord (Feb 21, 2005)

" The performance of the top Intel CPUs is still somewhat lower than that of the top Athlon 64 solutions.   

they still yield to AMD CPUs in most applications including contemporary games. "  

Source - Xbitlabs 

I think that says it all


----------



## blade_runner (Feb 21, 2005)

Well the AMD 64 Processors still smack the new Intels in most benchies ..............So much for the 6 series. Even the Emergency Edition is smacked left and right by the AMD 64's .


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Feb 21, 2005)

What about the chip set? Will the current 915/925 support the new cpu. I think there should be a new range of chipsets that will be needed. Any news on them?


----------



## enoonmai (Feb 21, 2005)

If you want to take advantage of the 1066MHz bus, then you need the i925XE chipset. 

EDIT: As for the AMD64's kicking Intel heinie, that was to be expected. 



			
				blade_runner said:
			
		

> Well the AMD 64 Processors still smack the new Intels in most benchies ..............So much for the 6 series. Even the Emergency Edition is smacked left and right by the AMD 64's.



There are benchmarks of the AMD FX-55 vs. the P4 6xx series?  How come? They're just out. Does xbitlabs already have a benchmark in place?


----------



## goobimama (Feb 21, 2005)

i love intel!


--------------
*www.rollaword.com/firefoxsig.jpg
Rollaword.com


----------



## darklord (Feb 22, 2005)

enoonmai said:
			
		

> If you want to take advantage of the 1066MHz bus, then you need the i925XE chipset.
> 
> EDIT: As for the AMD64's kicking Intel heinie, that was to be expected.
> 
> ...



It is a REVIEW my dear not a PREVIEW.This means they had the CPu and tested it before posting it on their site.


----------



## shwetanshu (Feb 22, 2005)

goobimama said:
			
		

> i love intel!



same here and also i m in the INTEL camp


----------



## darklord (Feb 22, 2005)

I am proud to be in AMD Camp....lol


----------



## enoonmai (Feb 22, 2005)

darklord said:
			
		

> It is a REVIEW my dear not a PREVIEW.This means they had the CPu and tested it before posting it on their site.



Dude, I know most reviewers get early looks at hardware, ALL I was asking if there was a benchmark in place and if possible, its link. The benchmark itself was released just on the 20th and as far as I was aware there was only one benchmark from xbitlabs listing the newer P4 series and the AMD64s and that was here:

*www.xbitlabs.com/articles/cpu/display/pentium4-6xx.html

So when blade-runner said all benchmarks show the AMD64s beating the new Intels, I was surprised to hear that there were "many" out there. And for the first time, P4s have started leveling out with the AMD64s in many applications, although the AMDs still maintain their lead in heavy-duty computing, including games.


----------



## indro (Feb 26, 2005)

Actually , Intel's engineers are working hard in their fabs i guess, because they are catching up real quick , even though they dont match up, they are trying their everything against AMD, 
But after the launch of A64's back in Sept 2003 , we've seen that each time intel tried to catch AMD , AMD released a new FX series and a 64 series line of CPU's , a real cat & mouse game , Right now we are in a phase where Intel just release few processors and waiting for AMD to respond back , it should be interesting to see what happens next    from AMD's point of view.


----------



## krisjr (Feb 26, 2005)

adding to wat all the geeks hav said,AMD still beats Intel in many of the tests..It costs higher than AMD though..but then the maxim doesnt hold good here-more money more the quality..here i am paying less and geting more quality than paying more..wat about that..there is another maxim i wud love to add,but thats in hindi..still it says Unchi dukan pheeki pakwan..I hope u guys get it..I am trying to say that intel is the so called big daddy but alas....lot remains to be done.now a days the HT ones heat more than AMDs


----------



## DKant (Feb 26, 2005)

Anandtech's benchies say the same thing. AMD still rulez.


----------



## sms_solver (Mar 4, 2005)

Good news, by 1 or 2 years laters these 64-bit processors will be affordable!


----------



## liquid_nitrogen88 (Mar 6, 2005)

Intel=BIG Price,SMALL performance
AMD=SMALL price,BIG Performance
Well,Intel ought 2 charge their CPUs a lot since they need 2 fund their expensive marketing gimmicks & huge dealer margins.....


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 6, 2005)

hmm, if only they could bring down the temprature a bit, it would be a good buy cos in India Intel still sales a lot


----------



## Delpiero (Mar 9, 2005)

gxsaurav said:
			
		

> hmm, if only they could bring down the temprature a bit, it would be a good buy cos in India Intel still sales a lot


Yeah intel 64 runs much cooler than 530 and 560 series. There idle temp. is 37C and stress temp never goes beyond 50C. Wonderful!! . Performance wise AMD still leads. Amd FX55 has still no competition.


----------

